# Freight help



## ChrystalTonkin (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm looking to move a hatchie from Sydney to Adelaide. What are people's suggestion?
I have heard Feathers and Scales may not be the best option? However I have a friend thatbuses the to send birds from Adepaidr to Darwin all the time and has never had a problem with them...?


----------



## Jamie8488 (Mar 16, 2021)

ChrystalTonkin said:


> I'm looking to move a hatchie from Sydney to Adelaide. What are people's suggestion?
> I have heard Feathers and Scales may not be the best option? However I have a friend thatbuses the to send birds from Adepaidr to Darwin all the time and has never had a problem with them...?


I’ve used feathers and scales for hatchies and never had a problem


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2021)

Jamie8488 said:


> I’ve used feathers and scales for hatchies and never had a problem



LOL


----------



## Jamie8488 (Mar 18, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> LOL


Lol ?


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2021)

Jamie8488 said:


> Lol ?



Your post was the second positive review of them he had seen after many bad ones!





__





Qantas Freight new rules?


Hi, Just found out today that from the 19th August last year, you have to go via a "Pet travel specialist" when freighting reptiles. Has anyone sent reptiles recently (through Qantas or a pet travel specialist) Which ones have you used? Good/bad experience? charges?




www.aussiepythons.com


----------



## ChrystalTonkin (Mar 18, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a way I can fly over and then fly back with the animal myself? That would be ideal hahaha


----------



## Jamie8488 (Mar 18, 2021)

Rob said:


> Your post was the second positive review of them he had seen after many bad ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s fair enough , I only can comment from my personal experience’s with them


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't freight much but did use Feathers and Scales 3 times, the service was fine, and the price was reasonable. The only problem was when Rex didn't unload my dragons in Moruya and they came back to Mascot and had to wait till the next day for a return trip.


----------

